# Netzwerk-Kamera als Überwachungskamera



## edi (18 November 2004)

Hallo ,

bei uns ist der Einsatz einer Netzwerk-Kamera geplant.
Sie soll folgende Voraussetzungen haben :

Ethernet TCP/IP  über Kabel oder Wireless
integrierter Videoserver
Audiounterstützung

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht , was ist besonders zu beachten und welche Produktempfehlungen gibt es ?

Danke

edi


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (18 November 2004)

Halle Edi,

schau mal hier nach :

http://www.mobotix.de/

Wir setzen sie zur Maschinenüberwachung ein. Sind vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis überragend. Gutes Bild auch bei schwierigen Umgebungsbedingungen. Stromversorgung kann über LAN eingespeisst werden. 

Kleiner Auszug :

Schaltausgang
Schalteingang
ISDN
LAN
Seriell
Mikrofon
Lautsprecher
Interner Videoserver
Auslagerung auf Netzlaufwerke
Bewegungserkennung ( frei definierbar )
SMS
Mail
ActiveX Control ( läuft auch unter WinCC )
Splitscreenanzeige für mehrere Kameras
Indoor / Outdoor Gehäuse
Nachtsicht
usw.

und das alles unter 1000€


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 November 2004)

moin moin,
wir haben mobotix im einsatz, sehr zuverlässig, auch im outdoor bereich, aber sehr teuer, hier ein link:http://www.webcam-center.de/
da kannst du dir einen überblick verschaffen.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## edi (18 November 2004)

Hallo ,

danke für eure Hinweise, ich werde mich mal belesen.........

Gruß

edi


----------



## Firefox (18 November 2004)

@ Edi,
Hallo Edi, wenn Du eine Mobotix kaufen willst, ticker mich mal an. Hab nocheine hier, Vorführgerät im Preis gesenkt.

Firefox


----------



## Markus (19 November 2004)

www.axis.com baut auch gute netzwerkkammeras, hate ich schon im einsatz...


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2004)

Schau dir mal www.go1984.de an. Ich hab die Software früher für spielerein benutzt. Mitlerweile ist sie sehr umfangreich geworden.


----------

